# choc labrador puppy wanted



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

**firstly, please dont judge this ad, going through a tough time already**

My 6yr old and i are looking for a lab pup to love and care for...
I have just seperated from her dad and need cheering up, (even tho we planned to get one)..

We have upto £100 to spend, we relise that this isnt alot for one but the best home will be provided..

if you can help in anyway, then please leave a message...

Thanks for looking..:crazy:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

try rescue centres does it have to be a pup? Maybe look at a young adult dog  Or lab rescue?
I dont think £100 will get you a dog from a breeder unless they have a older pup they need to rehome.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

what area are you from?

try 
Re-homing Labradors

thats where we got our choc lab from  he's not a pup but they do have a pup in on the odd chance


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it's unlikely you will get a puppy, even from rescue - lab rescues charge around £150 for a puppy/dog up to 18 months old. You may get an older lab though.

Please be aware though that if you get an older lab, it is just as likely to need as much training as a puppy. Rescues are very rewarding and make wonderful pets, but they are not a cheap way to get a dog. The good, well behaved dogs do not come into rescue, so please don't see it as an easy way to get a dog. I'm not saying you will, but some do and it's best to have a true picture (warts and all) before you go down that route.

If you decide you'd like to rescue, then let us know what area you are in and we can post the details for lab rescue in your area


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Try Lizzies Barn (google it and it should come up) they get a few choccy pups. Definatley will be wanting more of a donation than £100 though.


----------



## zanussi (Apr 1, 2009)

don't forget how much all the paraphernalia costs too. When we adopted Banjo we spent at least £150 on all his essentials and food. We got him from the RSPCA and cost us £100 but he'd been neutered, vaccinated, chipped and had flea & worm treatments- if you get a young puppy you'll probably have to pay for all these things yourself too.
Have to say it was the best £250 we've spent though! 
good luck with your search x


----------



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, I dont mind paying out after just wanted a pup for £100 or round that..


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

it might be hard to find oue for that price, if your in no rush try and save some more?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope you can find what you're looking for, but as people have said before it is unlikely you'll get one at that price from a breeder. 
I've seen KC registered pups from £600 and my lab, which is not KC registered was £300.
You could see if they have any at rescues, they might not be young pups, but will still need just as much training and care.
Good luck finding your pup, let us know how you get on


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate to be the one to say it - but getting a dog because you need 'cheering up' does not sound a vaild enough reason for wanting a dog. Most folk decide to become dog owners because they love dogs and can't live without them.


----------



## yay84 (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbdown:dont say it then..it will help my daughter to cheer up..i want to see her face lighten up..


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

Buying a dog for a six year old isn't a great idea either - the novelty of a dog soon wears off where children are concerned. Personally I'm more concerned about any 'potential' dog.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

TBH, buying a dog to see a child's face light up isn't a good reason, so can understand why some have posted as they have.

The puppy you buy will still be with you long after your daughter's face has lit up. In fact, more than likely the dog will still be with you long after your daughter has left home. It will require two good walks a day and will cost a considerable amount over its lifetime in food, vet fees, insurance, toys etc.

If you are going into this for the long term, then fine, but please don't get a dog as a sticking plaster for your current difficulties - it is more likely to add to them than to help. I do understand, I too have been through a difficult marriage break up with two young children, but getting a puppy is not the answer.

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

Dundee said:


> TBH, buying a dog to see a child's face light up isn't a good reason, so can understand why some have posted as they have.
> 
> The puppy you buy will still be with you long after your daughter's face has lit up. In fact, more than likely the dog will still be with you long after your daughter has left home. It will require two good walks a day and will cost a considerable amount over its lifetime in food, vet fees, insurance, toys etc.
> 
> ...


Never a truer word spoken, I'd also like to add that most reputable rescues have a strict age policy when homing with children, it is highly unlikely that any reputable rescue will rehome to the OP taking into consideration the age of the child and the reasons given for wanting a dog.
Most dogs have enough of a hard time coping with being in a rescue situation, never mind the heartache involved for the poor dogs when things do not work out. I paid more for my own dog (who is a crossbreed) than what the OP is offering albeit not much more, but more. The cost of having to keep her has probably quadroupled since I brought her home - not that it matters of course as I love my pup. But all I plead with the OP is wait until the timing is much better, rather than jumping in feet first because your relationship has broken down - if you do you won't regret it - but if you do things now you may well regret it as I feel the time is not right for you, or any dog.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

She put a wanted ad in the cat section for a kitten which insisted it had to be unneutered/spayed and didn't like the reply she got from me regarding breeding BYB methods.

And now after a labrador puppy too.........


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Having just been through the puppy stage i would advise caution if you are having a tough time.

It has been INCREDIBLY hard work and that was with a puppy that didn't come with any issues as a rescue pup may and ALOT of support. 


My 6 year old thought it was fantastic but is not great with Oscar despite the fact that he is a well behaved little boy who is generally good with animals.

Very Very rarely do people wander into rescue shelters and hand in perfectly behaved puppies usually they are there because they are a handful and the person who bought it couldn't cope. 

Being totally honest with you i doubt very much you will be able to get one anywhere for that sort of money and it's also worth reading the Thread on here about the lady who got a puppy that was promptly VERY sick and has cost a forutune in Vet bills when you are considering the day to day costs.

This is not meant to offend and is genuinely meant as advice but Why a chocolate lab specifically?? You may stand a better chance if you approach Rescues and look on the basis of finding the right dog for you and your daughter rather than trying to find some sort ideal of a dog your daughter may have in her head.

I bet she would love an older scruffty dog just as much.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> And now after a labrador puppy too.........


And a chocolate one at that too 

To be honest, getting a decent chocolate labardor is difficult, getting one cheaply is risky. They are a byb breeders and puppy farmers dream because they are currently so popular which in turn means there are many that are poor examples, and many with health problems.


----------

